# my dog ate maggots



## lisam (Jul 17, 2009)

this morning i caught my dog eating some maggots that had fell out of the sulo bin his been ok 
on his walk this evening i noticed 4 dead maggots in his poo can they cause him any harm


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I would have thought that the acidic nature of the stomach would kill them. 

However, i would advise you to ring your vets for advice.

Btw, are you sure it was maggots in the feces and not worm segments? Is he wormed up to date?


----------



## lisam (Jul 17, 2009)

yes it was maggots his upto date with his worming and i know they were maggots not worms will give vet a call


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

maggots would be dissolved in his stomach acid. it is far stronger than humans.
i have inadvertantly swallowed maggots when fishing as we used to put them in our mouth to warm them up so they would squiggle more in the water.

i doubt if they were maggots, picture a scavenging dog over an animal corpse, fly covered and maggot ridden.

perfectly natural really.


----------

